# 2013 EOS...Lubrication of Roof Seals....How often?



## Pa beetle boy (Apr 29, 2003)

I have read a lot about this and most is from the 2007, 2008 model years, some say every 6 mos., some VW dealers I understand do this on delievery. The 2013 owners manuals maintenance schedule is every 40,000 miles. Were the seals improved in later years so maintenance is less? Does anyone know the story here?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey Beatle Boy, 

Don't know if the seals have changed for 2013, maybe someone else can inform us about that. Lubricating the seals is not a difficult or lengthy process. I'd suggest doing it yourself at least once a year. The instructions are here http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3087297-How-to-solve-(or-prevent)-Eos-Roof-leaks. You can get the lubricant, called Krytox, online and remember that alittle goes a long way. 

Best Regards, 

[email protected]


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

I just lubed the seals for a 2nd time in 4 months because it started leaking again. It takes about an hour to lube all of the seals with Krytox.


----------



## Uaeladen (Mar 14, 2017)

Use the OEM oil. Quarterly if you live in a hot climate. It is cheap from dealer and lasts about 3-4 applications. Part# G 052 182 A1


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use this

https://www.hemmings.com/stories/2019/09/26/hondas-secret-weapon-squeaks-door-leaks-shin-etsu


----------



## wcumming (Feb 23, 2020)

*Lubricating roof seals*



VW_EOS_2019 said:


> Where do I get this miraculous Krytox and is there any alternative to it? Cheers.


I read everything on this thread for my new (to me) 2012 EOS. No leads but I didn't know the history so I bought Krylon from eBay. cheapest I could find. Bought 1/2 oz. in Jan and applied it in about an hour and used it all up. I then bought a 1oz bottle of same stuff from a different seller and applied it again in May in about 30 min and used about 1/2 oz. I will do it every 6 months or so now that I know how to do it and how easy it is.


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Manual says 6 month when you put away for winter and bring out in spring. You can tell by look feel when it needs it. If they look dull white shrunken it needs it and it will suck it up if not been done. It used alot less my 2nd time. I recommend letting the seals open to suck it up and do it hot in the sun. Yes it burns your finger but keep working it into the seals and leave open and you will see them puff up. Do it whenever dull or need cleaned good. Or if it rains allot or you wash use car washes alot ect.


----------

